# Post Here If You Are Going To Donny Show!



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought i would start a thread for all of us to post on if we are going to the Donny Show.

Support RFUK! See you all there guys!

Danielle & Jonathan


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

*we are (cant wait)*










ME AND THE IFE ARE GOING :mf_dribble::whip:


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Me too! Lookout for my Cruella Deville style hair!

Rob x


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

I Will  Look out for a kid With a cage and 2 rats


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I'ma going


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

bowie1125 said:


> I Will  Look out for a kid With a cage and 2 rats


We're going... and have a table...

But.. I don't think you're going to be able to bring those in to the hall. It's a hall filled with reptiles and snakes especially.. so it says no mammals in the rules. 

You also can't trade in the car park. If you get caught, the IHS will be kicked out, and we'll lose the shows! 

I would pre arrange with the person who is having them to meet somewhere else. Like McDonalds car park or somewhere close! 

Just thought I would warn you...


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

im going yay cant wait


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

sami said:


> I don't think you're going to be able to bring those in to the hall. It's a hall filled with reptiles and snakes especially.. so it says no mammals in the rules.


I was wondering about this, the rules I received with the table application form says "No Reptiles will be allowed for sale on tables selling small mammals or vice versa", but doesn't seem to explicitly rule out the sale of mammals.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

i really want 2 go but i live to far away.

:bash:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

We are travelling up from Surrey, and staying the night


----------



## Saff (Jun 9, 2007)

im going and on the look out for a nice crestie!: victory: cant wait for the show!


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm going with Siman and we hopefully will have a crested and BD when we leave :2thumb: See you all there!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Me and the wife are going  Should be fun


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

im going!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

stan said:


> I was wondering about this, the rules I received with the table application form says "No Reptiles will be allowed for sale on tables selling small mammals or vice versa", but doesn't seem to explicitly rule out the sale of mammals.


 
I knew it was something like that... but I've never seen mammals at all at a show. 

Unless you have a table, you're not allowed to bring animals in.. I know I've seen a post about it somewhere.. 

Just don't want him to end up being stuck outside with these rats!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Il be There with R0nst3r


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

You can take mammalians in but they cannot be on a table with any reptiles.

Will be there an have a table so come say Hi


----------



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool there are quite a few of us RFUKers going then  Well myself and Jonathan will prob have RFUK badges on bought from Athraven if she still has some


----------



## Wishlover (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been going on and on and on to my boyfriend about the show and he has finally agreed we can go and I really can't wait!!! He doesn't understand the excitement of it all bless! I am trying to get him into reptiles as well, he has a leo so I am making some progress!!!

See you all there!!!


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll be there:2thumb:

Under orders not to buy livestock though!!!!

Can't really stick a couple of 'tics into the panniers of the bike!!!

Need a few bit's and bobs though so mainly equipment will be making it's way back to Ireland.

See you all there: victory:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i'll be there, selling some fat tails with a mate... see u all there!!:2thumb:


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

me and clare are coming to this show hopfully dont know if were taking kids or not

ta much
geo


----------



## tplatts98 (Jun 29, 2008)

:2thumb:i am going:2thumb:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

im going looking for a bino royal or a bino boa


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

me and my better half shell2909 will be there, i have to buy her bday pressie  :whip:


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going!!! look for a girl with bright red hair and a pierced lip...thats me!!! (with the blond guy with bad roots!)


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

yep ile be there to observe :whistling2:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*donny*

:no1:im going with black bloods hog islands het albino boas and milk snakes i thimk


----------



## Corn24_7 (Nov 7, 2007)

We'll be there :2thumb:


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

me and my purple hair will be there,with my three kids in tow,picking up a lav corn can't wait


----------



## KISSMAN-ACE (Aug 25, 2008)

ILL be there big guy,tattoos,no fear t shirt,come and say hello


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

im going must be bout 5th one of these ive signed :lol2:


----------



## PremierPythons (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll be there as well.. I'll be the big Australian guy walking around in utter amazement at all the exotics!!


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be there with the hubby, you'll know us because all you'll hear from him is *NO* you can't buy it or *Don't* go near that part of the table (cause i'm scared of spiders so i have to send him in 1st to check where they are so i can avoid them) :lol2:
Where can i get the badges from that people keep mentioning.


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

twinklu said:


> I'll be there with the hubby, you'll know us because all you'll hear from him is *NO* you can't buy it or *Don't* go near that part of the table (cause i'm scared of spiders so i have to send him in 1st to check where they are so i can avoid them) :lol2:
> Where can i get the badges from that people keep mentioning.


 
hahaha makes 2 of us then!!! my OH will be saying nothing but those things :lol2:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

twinklu said:


> I'll be there with the hubby, you'll know us because all you'll hear from him is *NO* you can't buy it or *Don't* go near that part of the table (cause i'm scared of spiders so i have to send him in 1st to check where they are so i can avoid them) :lol2:
> Where can i get the badges from that people keep mentioning.


Sami said they will have the RFUK badges at their table. Masons exotics


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll be there !! whehey .


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> hahaha makes 2 of us then!!! my OH will be saying nothing but those things :lol2:


 are you going now?? yehh


----------



## SteveOh_UK (Jan 10, 2008)

: victory: I'm going....


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

i'm going, got a table so come and say hi :2thumb:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> are you going now?? yehh


 
yeah sorry thought i pm'd you 
pulling a sickie woop woop


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

what day is the donny show?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

sunday the 7th Sept : victory:


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> yeah sorry thought i pm'd you
> pulling a sickie woop woop


You go girl....you can pick up your new little boy now....and maybe more. Look out for me when you are there!! x


----------



## twinklu (Mar 12, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> Sami said they will have the RFUK badges at their table. Masons exotics


Will the table be advertised as Mason Exotics, think i'm as blind as a bat as when i went to donny earlier in the year i didn't see one badge but people were on here saying oh i saw your badge and hey thanks for the badge i picked up off you and i was thinking DID I GO TO THE SAME DONNY SHOW AS EVERYBODY ELSE:bash:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

twinklu said:


> Will the table be advertised as Mason Exotics, think i'm as blind as a bat as when i went to donny earlier in the year i didn't see one badge but people were on here saying oh i saw your badge and hey thanks for the badge i picked up off you and i was thinking DID I GO TO THE SAME DONNY SHOW AS EVERYBODY ELSE:bash:


Just look for a hairy bloke with tattoos, not hard to find at a reptile show :razz:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Michelle G said:


> You go girl....you can pick up your new little boy now....and maybe more. Look out for me when you are there!! x


yeah def think MrMike is sorting a meet at the bar


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Yay...I'm going and I've persuaded my OH to go too! You'll spot us a mile off - I'm over 6ft tall and he's 6'10" so people stare at us wherever we go and always ask him how tall he is. Which is VERY annoying. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Fi


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

i will be there collecting pair adult black and white tegus
and a trio of pigmy chameleons and 2 phantoms of nick lamb

getting a new shed delivered and put up friday , so got all day saturday to board and insulate and put under floor heating in

mark/mandie


----------



## TAFKADaz (Apr 21, 2006)

We will be there handing, table with about 30 leos on it, we also have loads more cards that are free of charge to any who happen to pass our table so don't be shy and say hello we will have a RFUK and Gecko'shide banner on table.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm going (taking the O/H and my grandson), luckily I found my IHS card too LOL.

Can't put a pic on unfortunately (depends on your opinion) cos my desktop has gone on the fritz :bash: so am on my laptop, but will wear my UB40 - Homegrown t-shirt and have my RFUK pin on. Feel free to say hi :2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll be there with my fiance but I will wear a sticker if I can find Mason n Sami.


----------

